

Is Buxfer Dead? (Answer: No) - byrneseyeview
http://www.linkedin.com/in/ashwinbharambe

======
shashank
No, Buxfer is far from dead. Ashwin had to quit for some personal reasons,
nothing related to the company.

So don't worry, Buxfer is very much alive and doing well :)

~~~
prakash
good luck shashank!

------
pg
No. Ashwin quit but Shashank is still working on it. The company is doing
reasonably well, actually.

------
prakash
I saw that a few days back.

Ashwin has gone to facebook, Amit to Google, Shashank is still at it:
<http://tinyurl.com/5s6upy>

------
Jasber
I stumbled on Buxfer a few weeks ago having no idea it was a YC company. The
Firefox extension that lets you import your statements is the killer feature
for me.

It is the best way to sync your statements if your bank can't do it
automatically.

~~~
epall
Have you tried Wesabe? Similar Firefox extension but with a strong community
and more features. Not to mention more people working on it!

~~~
Jasber
I'm trying this out now. If this really syncs automatically I'll be amazed.
Thanks for the recommendation.

------
rokhayakebe
Buxfer is a startup I am surprised has not been acquired yet. I am sure the
founders have turned down a few offers.

------
Mistone
alive and well from what I've heard.

------
ObieJazz
I see "isbuxferdead.com" is available.

